# kde-i18n-de-3.1

## Peter Pan

Bei Problemen bei der Installation des Paketes "kde-i18n-de" hilft folgendes:

Aus dem KDE-CVS einen Tarball holen.

Das File in "kde-i18n-de.3.1.tar.bz2" umbenennen.

Ein neues Digest mit "ebuild /usr/portage/app-i18n/kde-i18n-de/kde-i18n-de-3.1.ebuild digest" erstellen.

Jetz kann das Paket wie gewohnt mit "emerge kde-i18n-de" installiert werden.

Viele Grüße

Peter Hilbring

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe mit dem neuen KDE Paketen ganz andere Probleme.

Ich habe diese per "emerge -u world" installiert, aber irgendwie hatte ich danach immer beide KDE Versionen (kde3.0.5a UND kde3.1) installiert. Ich konnte das zwar bei den meisten Paketen mit "emerge unmerge kdexxx3.0.5a" beseitigen, aber ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, dass ich jetzt alle alten Versionen gelöscht habe.

Wie kann ich denn das überprüfen??

Mit emerge -u hat's ja komischerweise nicht funktioniert.

Niko

----------

## Beforegod

qpkg --dups -v

oder

schaust in /var/cache/db/ nach !

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also qpkg gibt es bei mir als Befehl nicht und /var/cache/db auch nicht   :Question: 

Naja, ich habe "/var/cache/edb/", aber da konnte ich überhaupt nichts finden, was auch nur irgendwie nützlich sein könnte.

In welchem ebuild ist denn qpkg enthalten??

Niko

----------

## michabsd

 *Peter Pan wrote:*   

> Bei Problemen bei der Installation des Paketes "kde-i18n-de" hilft folgendes:
> 
> 

 

Mittlerweile wurde das Problem mit der libxml2 (meinproc hatte Probleme mit falsch verschachtelten XML-Tags) laut Changelog des ebuilds behoben:

*kde-i18n-de-3.1-r1 (30 Jan 2003)

```
  30 Jan 2003; Hannes Mehnert <hannes@gentoo.org> kde-i18n-de-3.1-r1.ebuild:

  fixes #12054

```

Man muss also nicht mehr libxml2 downgraden oder manuell einen CVS-Tarball unterschieben.

----------

## michabsd

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> In welchem ebuild ist denn qpkg enthalten??
> 
> 

 

app-admin/gentoolkit

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

danke, das hat mir schon  mal weitergeholfen.

Also von kde habe ich keinen doppelten Eintrag finden können, aber dafür ein paar andere.

Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, ob z.B.:

dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 noch benötigt wird, wenn ich auch noch dev-libs/glib-2.2.0 installiert habe??

Oder kann ich mir da sicher sein, dass ich die ältere Version einfach entfernen kann?? (Wohl kaum, oder??)

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

